# Rate my shake



## webhound (Oct 16, 2009)

OK guys just want your opinion on my shake (mainly for bulking).

200g oats

2 tbl spoons olive oil

1 tbl spoon peanut butter

1 banana

200g yoghurt (flavoured or natural)

5 eggs

hlf pint full fat milk

all chucked in the blender and necked as quick as possible lol. Currently having 2 of these bad boys everyday sometimes 3 if i can stomach it alongside my regular 5-6 meals.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

If you want to eat a whole lot of calaries and put on a bunch of fat then your shake is fine (although with just 1/2 pint milk it will be set like concrete)

If you want controlled size gain:- then essentially too many carbs, not enough protein, too much fat

- 100g Oats is enough

- Increase eggs to 12 egg whites and 2 yolks

- use skim milk instead of full fat

- use 150g low fat yogurt


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

doesn't it depend on whats in the other 5-6 meals?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

webhound said:


> OK guys just want your opinion on my shake (mainly for bulking).
> 
> *200g oats*
> 
> ...


sorry but that's CRAP


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

sizar said:


> sorry but that's CRAP


Why is it crap?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

200g carb around 70g fat .. and 40 ish gram protein.. just asking to be fat simple as ..


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

sizar said:


> 200g carb around 70g fat .. and 40 ish gram protein.. just asking to be fat simple as ..


X2

overkill with the oats unless your training for the Royal Marines haha


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

sizar said:


> 200g carb around 70g fat .. and 40 ish gram protein.. just asking to be fat simple as ..


as general rule, but i could drink that and not get fat, im 270lbs and 6ft5 and need huge amounts of cals to grow


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

sizar said:


> 200g carb around 70g fat .. and 40 ish gram protein.. just asking to be fat simple as ..


it might work for this guy tho, plus it depends on his stats and what his other meals are like.


----------



## webhound (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool thats the idea! but consider ALL other meals consist of 2x chicken breast, brown rice & broccoli except for snack before bed which is mackerel on wholemeal.

Oh and i do a lot of cadio with the muay Thai box 6hrs a week


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

adonis said:


> as general rule, but i could drink that and not get fat, im 270lbs and 6ft5 and need huge amounts of cals to grow


yeah but i don't think he be that big plus as you know there is no need to ton of carb to grow .. protein build muscle not carb.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

webhound said:


> Cool thats the idea! but consider ALL other meals consist of 2x chicken breast, brown rice & broccoli except for snack before bed which is mackerel on wholemeal


is it ok to steal the shake recipe? It looks good to help my prep for my upcoming competition :thumbup1:


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

sizar said:


> yeah but i don't think he be that big plus as you know there is no need to ton of carb to grow .. protein build muscle not carb.


carbs are protein sparing and provide the glycogen for workout energy and post workout insulin spikes to get nutrients into the muscle cells.

Carbs are essential for me to build muscle.

If you want a cover model physique then your right but if you want to build alot of mass and strength carbs need to be high.

Plus it is very hard to get 4000+ calories a day from mainly protein


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

sizar said:


> yeah but i don't think he be that big plus as you know there is no need to ton of carb to grow .. protein build muscle not carb.


does this not depend on how many cals this guy burn throughout the day?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

adonis said:


> carbs are protein sparing and provide the glycogen for workout energy and post workout insulin spikes to get nutrients into the muscle cells.
> 
> Carbs are essential for me to build muscle.
> 
> ...


Yep i am not arguing the above statement .. because it's true . but why gain alot of mass .. that most of it will be fat. . gaining mass .. you will gain fat no matter what but try and limit the fat gain always is a good thing to do.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd be putting in alot more protein TBH


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> does this not depend on how many cals this guy burn throughout the day?


Yes it does but from what he said . 2-3 shakes like that .. = 600g carb 5 meals of rice and chicken work it out .. that's around 1000g carb alone .. what does he do .. lol come on guys be realistic


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

he might be a strong man who can't pull trucks


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

200g of oats. Your shakes must be 2 pints plus or you like to eat it with a spoon haha!

I only put 100g of oats in mine, banana, olive oil, peanut butter, 3 or 4 scoops of protein and 350ml of water and these come out pretty thick!


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

sizar said:


> Yep i am not arguing the above statement .. because it's true . but why gain alot of mass .. that most of it will be fat. . gaining mass .. you will gain fat no matter what but try and limit the fat gain always is a good thing to do.


I have to admit, i am a big cheat and use t3 to allow me to process all the calories with minimum fat :whistling:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

adonis said:


> I have to admit, i am a big cheat and use t3 to allow me to process all the calories with minimum fat :whistling:


fair enough but why over eat if you need to speed up your metabolism with t3 waste of money isn't it lol


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

sizar said:


> fair enough but why over eat if you need to speed up your metabolism with t3 waste of money isn't it lol


yeah I'm with sizar on this, what is the thought process behind this? or do you simply like lots of food? :laugh: nout wrong with that, just seems an ott way of doing it.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

sizar said:


> fair enough but why over eat if you need to speed up your metabolism with t3 waste of money isn't it lol


no the t3 is only used in a small dose as it helps protein uptake and keeps a lid on fat gains, i need to over eat as i do a sport where i need alot of fuel for performance, recovery and growth. It is better imo to have surplus calories to burn off than not enough which limits recovery and progress.

it depends what you want from training, no body got huge from eating lightly, remember photos we see of elite bodybuilders are usually from contest time when they are ripped. These guys eat serious amounts in the offseason


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

leonface said:


> yeah I'm with sizar on this, what is the thought process behind this? or do you simply like lots of food? :laugh: nout wrong with that, just seems an ott way of doing it.


I need alot of food, like i said before im over 19 stone and ideally need to be around 21 stone at my height for my sport


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

ITs also high in Mono fats, you need more Polys in there mate, swap the Olive for flax.

SD


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

adonis said:


> no the t3 is only used in a small dose as it helps protein uptake and keeps a lid on fat gains, i need to over eat as i do a sport where i need alot of fuel for performance, recovery and growth. It is better imo to have surplus calories to burn off than not enough which limits recovery and progress.
> 
> it depends what you want from training, no body got huge from eating lightly, remember photos we see of elite bodybuilders are usually from contest time when they are ripped. These guys eat serious amounts in the offseason


i know what you talking about .. just wondered .. say 25mcg of t3 what's the impact of it on metabolism? how do you run it? just wondering heard of this method before .. just thought why eat that much to burn it off with t3 .. i didn't no about protein update side of things .


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

sizar said:


> i know what you talking about .. just wondered .. say 25mcg of t3 what's the impact of it on metabolism? how do you run it? just wondering heard of this method before .. just thought why eat that much to burn it off with t3 .. i didn't no about protein update side of things .


I run 25mcg year round, it keeps the metabolism slightly raised but not enough to burn muscle which higher doses can do. It just helps my body assimilate the calories, and along with aas and how they help with nutrition partitioning i keep fairly lean 12-14%bf while eating 5000 calories a day


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

cool thank u for breaking it down


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

sizar said:


> cool thank u for breaking it down


no worries


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

2 of those bad boy shakes and I don't think I would need much more in the way of food for the rest of the day :thumb:


----------



## webhound (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok so i need some more protein in the shakes, shall add 2 scoops of whey and cut the oats to 100g. Would this be better in your opinion guys?

Bigmitch69, they are about 2pints yea and very thick lol bit like a cake mixture... mmm now there's an idea


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yes ..


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

sizar if there normal oats it wouldnt equate to 100g of oats = 100g of carbs

100g of oatsis something like 6g P. 10g F, 60g C so the 200g of oats would provide around 12g protein, twenty grams of fat and 120g of carbs

whilst i would balance out the fats and add abit more protein in personally for a serious hardgainer or a very big bloke who a massive energy expenditure this would work IMO


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes 100g oat 66g carb .. but you forgot to count carb from milk and yoghurt .. i rounded it all .. still too much by any measure


----------

